# Modified Exhaust



## Grizz8674 (Apr 26, 2016)

Has anybody done a resonator delete with a 6" round Magnaflow muffler replacement and kept the stock rear muffler? If so, any sound clips?
I've already gotten the 6" round muffler, but I've been putting it off because I'm afraid it will sound like a fart can. I've had Honda's most of my life and I'm pretty much over the ricer sound, I just want a slightly louder, lower hum than stock.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

I would be really interested to hear more about this too. How long would you go?


----------



## Grizz8674 (Apr 26, 2016)

I went with the MagnaFlow #13646 - XL Series Satin Stainless Steel Round Muffler (2.5" Offset Inlet - Outlet Diameter, 33" Length). I'll run 2.5 pipe throughout to the stock muffler and see how that sounds. I may end up getting a different rear muffler at some point, depending on how it sounds and how the car reacts to it.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

Let us know and make a video, I DD mine 100 miles a day, but would like some more noise, yet not irritating.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

You wouldn't even hear it if you did that.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

https://youtu.be/yDNJpZdTA6k

I removed the muffler and left the resonator alone.


----------

